# Word scrolling problems



## lakercub (Jan 24, 2005)

I have used this Forum quite successfully in the past. Here is hoping you can help again.

Word is driving me nuts. Often in documents whether I scroll up using page up or the up-arrow, Word skips 100+ pages and moves me back to the beginning of my document. I hate it. support.microsoft.com talks about this with embedded Word docs in OLE objects. I, however, am just typing up a document in Word. It's not embedded in anything.

Does anyone know what causes scrolling to skip to the beginning of the document?


----------



## lakercub (Jan 24, 2005)

*Hmmm*

Has anyone else even seen this before?


----------

